# Shadow chasing



## Katieg (Dec 28, 2013)

Hello, I'm looking for some advice, I have a 6 month old vizsla which recently has developed a desire for shadows. It can be any shadow, me,her, furniture and she will chase or hover over it. I have tried distracting her which works for 10 minutes then we're right back where we started. She is well excerised (although I do stick to the 5 mins per age of month morning and night as I am aware her joints are growing and don't want to stress them) she eats, plays and is normal other than this and I wondered if anyone else has dealt with this and if so can you please offer some advice. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sail (Jun 18, 2013)

http://dogcare.dailypuppy.com/dogs-chase-shadows-2610.html

"Promoting a dog's mental well-being and physical fitness may go a long way in curbing a compulsive habit, whether you encourage your pet to partake in a minimum of half an hour of aerobic activity a day or play brain-stimulating interactive puzzle games with him. From a simple and brisk walk around the park every night to encouraging your pet to hunt for hidden yummy treats around your house, do what you can to curb your dog's compulsions. A little extra love and attention also may work. If your dog's situation is especially serious, ask your veterinarian for recommendations of any qualified pet behaviorists near you."

There is a lot of information on the subject on the web, however, V specific may seem little difficult to come by. Some behaviors may seem more intense with these dogs although to a certain degree common to high energy dogs. 

Definitely a 24/7 dog. Kennel or crate temporarily may be a option as well if the dog is unable to wind down on its own.


----------



## Katieg (Dec 28, 2013)

Hi thanks for that, I will give the article a through read but she isn't confined to anywhere nor is she crate trained as someone is always with her. This seems to of happened overnight. Thanks for your response. Much appreciated.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Katieg, your dog hasn't been subject to play with a laser point marker has she?


----------



## Katieg (Dec 28, 2013)

Hi no not that I'm aware of, I just don't know what to do to help her.


----------



## Katieg (Dec 28, 2013)

I do have many puzzle games and also the kong, there is no expense spared for her she has everything but I'm worried for her mental well being!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Hey Katieg! I'm sorry I don't have any advice regarding your situation, but I know how worrying it is. Another member, V-john, works with Midwest Vizsla rescue and recently took in a dog that had a similar obsession. I'm sure he'd be happy to give you some tips if you send him a PM. I don't know the dog's current status, but I do believe he was able to make some progress with it. Good luck and let us know how things go!


----------

